# DIZZY & WUR warning.



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Just got my car back "ship shape" after a deep dive into CIS. 

You REALLY have to watch out for the condition of your Dizzy. 
I went through two rebuilt dizzys to get one that worked correctly. 
Also the WUR was marginal and had to be replaced. 

CIS has this unique quality to work "pretty good" when some parts are at death's door. 

At this point any dizzy you buy probably needs to be rebuilt! 
And even if its rebuilt its a dicey affair.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

CALLAWAY TURBO said:


> Just got my car back "ship shape" after a deep dive into CIS.
> 
> You REALLY have to watch out for the condition of your Dizzy.
> I went through two rebuilt dizzys to get one that worked correctly.
> ...


Any suggested Dizzy rebuilders you recommend?


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

ZWStewart said:


> Any suggested Dizzy rebuilders you recommend?


I can tell you who not to go to!  
I had a bad shipping experience with one place (look at my past posts).

CIS Flowtech LLC is a place that seems to do it but I can't tell you what their deal is.
I bought two rebuilt dizzy's off of eBay, one worked, one didn't.
One was CIS Flowtech done, forget which one had the issue. 

There's like two places that seem to do it though, and a few places that say they do it but
send it to those two places. Its pretty expensive to get done and there is a core charge.


----------

